# STOLEN DEER HEAD RICE MN



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

Hunter requests help in finding his missing buck

Wednesday, November 29, 2006 4:02 PM EST

Todd Kuzma, 32, of Sauk Rapids, shot the biggest buck of his life Nov. 10. Now the 8-point buck's head, cape, and antlers are missing. He's asking the public for any information in helping to recovery the deer. 
By Joe Albert Staff Writer

Sauk Rapids, Minn. - Todd Kuzma, a 32-year-old deer hunter from Sauk Rapids, shot the biggest buck of his life Nov. 10.

Less than two weeks later, the 8-pointer's head, cape, and antlers - Kuzma planned to have the trophy mounted - were missing.

"I'll probably never shoot one like that again, and now it's gone," Kuzma said. "I can't believe somebody would actually do that, something they didn't even (kill)."

Beginning with the Nov. 4 firearms opener, Kuzma had been hunting with friends on private land about two miles from the town of Hillman in central Minnesota. For six full days he hunted, passing on a number of smaller deer.

Then on the seventh day - Friday the 10th - at about 1 p.m., he was sitting in a stand and saw a deer come out of a swamp and onto an island. The buck was checking scrapes, Kuzma thought.

"It was windy, and I looked to my right," he said. "I saw the body, and the body looked pretty nice."

Kuzma couldn't see the entire rack, but saw one side of it. The sight was enough to convince him to shoot. He shot once, the deer went down, and he later went to retrieve it.

"I was totally surprised," he said. "It was just humongous."

The rack was tall and thick at the base. The inside spread was 17 inches, and the antlers were 7 inches, tip to tip. The G2 tines were about 12 inches tall.

"If anyone sees it, they should be able to recognize it," Kuzma said.

The next Monday, he brought the deer to a taxidermist in Rice to have to mounted. A day later, Kuzma got a call that the rack was missing.

For now, all Kuzma wants is his deer of a lifetime back. He made a report with the Rice Police Department, and asks anyone with information to call him at (320) 761-3938, or (320) 529-5125.

"I wouldn't have any questions if someone brought it to me," Kuzma said


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

THIS STORY WAS FROM THE MN OUTDOOR NEWS IF U WANT TO SEE A PICTURE OF THE DEER ITS ON THEIR SITE.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I believe this is it


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

140 class deer. I would be HIGHLY ANGERED if the taxidermy man lost my rack... :******: :******: :******:


----------

